# Facebook not updating on Vizio smart TV



## tjp (May 3, 2002)

I have a Vizio Smart TV Model M492i-B2, SN = 43LWJJRAAQ00213.
It is a yahoo connected TV and has never updated the facebook app. It would show some of my profile and picture, but nothing of the posts I receive from friends and family. I have seen in other conversations this has been an issue in the past, but I have never seen a solution. Have written to facebook, yahoo, and vizio with no response. Anybody else with the same problem? Solution? Whom to talk to just to reassure?
All the other apps work well, but sure would like to be able to view facebook so I can show my wife happenings, without just casting my phone...


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there!

Have you updated the apps on the Vizio, or does it still have what came with it? Note: I am not an expert with Vizio, but it does appear that there are apps that you will need:

https://support.vizio.com/s/article/How-to-add-an-App-to-your-VIZIO-Smart-TV


----------

